# Dough Enhancer



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I bought some dough enhancer and was wondering if anyone here uses it for their breads. If so, how do you store yours? On the shelf in a jar,or in the fridge in a jar?


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I do use it sometimes (usually if I am making hamburger rolls). I store mine in a jar in the fridge.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Thank You.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey Genevieve ... I have a question for you. 

My sourdough starter tastes GREAT and the crumb is good and soft but the crust is too hard ... do you think that dough enhancer would help??

Thanks!! BB


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm given to understand that a dish of water in the oven when the bread is baking will help make a soft crust. Dough enhancer helps with the crumb and texture. Also helps homemade bread "keep" a little longer from what I've heard, thats why I'm trying it. Theres only two of us here and sometimes bread turns a lovely shade of green on us.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

Genevieve said:


> I'm given to understand that a dish of water in the oven when the bread is baking will help make a soft crust. Dough enhancer helps with the crumb and texture. Also helps homemade bread "keep" a little longer from what I've heard, thats why I'm trying it. Theres only two of us here and sometimes bread turns a lovely shade of green on us.


Yep ... the compost pile LOVES my bread (so do the birds) ... I finally found a basic recipe that only makes up two loaves or a loaf and a pan of rolls ... If you want I will post it up after I get done with chores. Will be this evening sometime ...

I actually have some sourdough proofing now. I'll try a bowl of water as opposed to just a little bit this time. Thanks for the tip!


----------

